#ubuntu-tw 2011-05-02
<alan200994> hi
<alan200994> 有人在嗎？
<alan200994> 有人在嗎？
<alan200994> 各位同胞？
<yao_ziyuan> :-*
<HugoKuo__> 台灣比較快的鏡像站是哪呢
#ubuntu-tw 2011-05-06
<wujie_> ，MACubuntu和webqq3.0Air的结合http://imagebin.org/151969
#ubuntu-tw 2011-05-07
<dell> hello
<dell> 台湾同胞好哦  嘿嘿
#ubuntu-tw 2011-05-08
<MRcon_> ...
#ubuntu-tw 2012-05-01
<BV1AL> 電價分兩次調，好像要大家謝馬龍恩、跪拜叩首
<BV1AL> 之前不是要大家「痛一次就好」，怎麼現在又要大家痛兩次？
<BV1AL> 還是深黯道理，反正「第二次就不會痛」？
<sgooggooopyanddy> ?
<gswesy> 0.0
<byonk> 晚安各位  記得多喝水喔~
#ubuntu-tw 2012-05-02
<hit> anybody?
<keanehsia> u r body
<yao_ziyuan> 台湾同志们！
<yao_ziyuan> 快来用我的产品！https://sites.google.com/site/phoneticallyintuitiveenglish/
#ubuntu-tw 2012-05-03
<lego0018> help!
<lego0018> 有人在？
<lego0018> help!!
<Guest9900> hello
#ubuntu-tw 2012-05-05
<camouflage> any bodyyy？
<camouflage> any body?
#ubuntu-tw 2013-04-29
 * skraito http://0x71.org for 0x71 redhat 5 preview hardening and 0x71 tripwire prototype
 * skraito http://0x71.org for 0x71 redhat 5 preview hardening and 0x71 tripwire prototype
#ubuntu-tw 2013-05-01
<skraito> http://0x71.org/2013/05/01/0x71-ubuntu-13-04-desktop-hardening-script/
<skraito> hi all for ubuntu user
<skraito> http://0x71.org/2013/05/01/0x71-ubuntu-13-04-desktop-hardening-script/
<skraito> hi any one wanna join our whitehat hackers team channel ##0x71?
<skraito> http://0x71.org/2013/05/01/0x71-0day-bash-keylogger-release/
#ubuntu-tw 2013-05-02
<vipzrx> 早
<byonk> 早
<vipzrx> 我刚加入这个频道，希望大家多多指教
<hulu> 大家好
<hulu> 谁对 livecd 比较熟悉
 * FourDollars o_Oa
<hulu> 谁能帮助我
<hulu> 大家好
<hulu> 谁熟悉 livecd
<mp607> 要不要直接把問題丟上來 有看到的人就能幫忙回答?
<hulu> 我正在定制 13.04,我修改了 /etc/skel ，但 livecd 创建默认用户时并不从 /etc/skel 拷贝文件
<hulu> 谁能帮帮忙
#ubuntu-tw 2013-05-03
<LiChien> BlueT:ㄎㄎ~我連上來囉！我是開源軟體課的陳立乾（99213027）^^
#ubuntu-tw 2013-05-04
<lier_> UTC+8, UTF-8 
<lier_> s
<lier_> s
<skraito> :)
<skraito> hi all
<lier_> 0 0
<lier_> 有没有中果人
#ubuntu-tw 2013-05-05
<jiangfuqiao> Cannot find Glib2! If you are using binary packages based system, check that you
<jiangfuqiao> have the corresponding -dev/devel packages installed.
<K_> TheKK:test
<TheKK> K_: good
<TheKK> good
#ubuntu-tw 2014-04-28
<RJHsiao> a0000778: 是在說 nautilus 吧？
<RJHsiao> 還是少用特殊字元替檔案命名吧...
<a0000778> RJHsiao: 應該吧，大量檔案分類用[]很常見的...(難以用資料夾歸類的情況下) 不知道什麼時候會修
<RJHsiao> a0000778: 連 [] 都不行喔...Orz 我最近沒遇到過說...應該說最近在Ubuntu底下沒碰過名稱裡有這兩個字的檔案
<a0000778> RJHsiao: 遇到就只好求助指令了XD
<try> ?????
<try> ??????
<Guest23817> ??
<RJHsiao> ？？？？？？？？？？？？？？？？？？？？？？？？？？？？？？？？？？？？？？？
<Guest23817> chinese ?? english ??
<a0000778> chinese(UTF8)
<Guest23817> 喔
#ubuntu-tw 2014-04-29
<alexzhang> hello
<Diablo_> 我點 "下載 Ubuntu" 後卻沒有出現下載的點
<Diablo_> 只出現 Desktop 或 Server 的選項
<Diablo_> 預設的 Desktop 也沒有出現進一步的下載點
<DreamerC> http://ftp.ubuntu-tw.org/mirror/ubuntu-releases/
<Diablo_> 多謝解答
<Diablo_> 難不成 Ubuntu 網頁也不支援 IE9 ?
<darkx> ops
<darkx> oops
#ubuntu-tw 2014-05-01
<chenxiongfei> 今天中国五一劳动节
<chenxiongfei> ALL：各位台湾同胞可好？
<chenxiongfei> http://isc.360.cn/2014/pre/v00.html
<chenxiongfei> test
<darkx> test
<darkx> chenxiongfei: 我們很好 :D
<chusiang-> 五一這天就好好放假，補補眠 XD
#ubuntu-tw 2014-05-02
<chenxiongfei> 台湾的朋友你们好吗？
<chenxiongfei> 鸟哥是否在IRC呢
<s991533> chenxiongfei: 沒看過
<chenxiongfei> s991533: 台湾IRC怎么那么冷清呢
<s991533> chenxiongfei: 都這樣~正常
<chenxiongfei> s991533: 但是ubuntu 频道就非常热闹
<chenxiongfei> s991533: ubuntu-cn有个机器人
<RJHsiao> 嗯...平常都是掛著，看到的時候都晚了Orz
#ubuntu-tw 2014-05-03
<a0000778_MB> 問下 有可能重啟 圖形界面的登入程式 不影響目前在圖形界面登入的使用者？
#ubuntu-tw 2014-05-04
<RJHsiao> a0000778_MB: 不可能
<a0000778> RJHsiao: 我已經重開機了
<a0000778> 表示 連開8天 圖形界面部份掛了 其中一個是登入界面...
<a0000778> Ubuntu 14.04
<RJHsiao> 重裝一次 Lightdm？
<a0000778> 再看看吧
#ubuntu-tw 2015-04-30
<RJHsiao> Anyone there? 這裡有篇COSCUP2015 開源社群推廣目錄，大家可以幫想一下要寫些什麼
<RJHsiao> https://coscup.hackpad.com/COSCUP2015--HKzEa0GjcjL
<RJHsiao> 有簡單寫了一些東西上去，歡迎大家幫忙 debug～XD
#ubuntu-tw 2015-05-01
<jerry_langhun> exit
<jerry_langhun> exit
#ubuntu-tw 2016-05-03
<qq> via /msg NickServ qq 
<qq> via /msg NickServ qq  111111
#ubuntu-tw 2016-05-05
<mag300> hi
#ubuntu-tw 2016-05-06
<CaVa> hi room,
#ubuntu-tw 2018-05-02
<saimazoon> 大家好
#ubuntu-tw 2018-05-05
<Keon_MY> 有人在嗎？
#ubuntu-tw 2019-04-30
<vicamo> jesse: ping
